# Whats your opinion on this stallion?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

danicelia24 said:


> WRSS Hancock's Wyatt
> '11 Grullo Roan AQHA Stallion


That hind end is a whole lotta nope


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty color. Not a bad horse. Not a breeding horse though.

If he was bay he would be gelded. He would make a nice gelding.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

his front legs are 'off' and why do they have him stretched out in back, 
he is average.


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

Its his gorgeous color that makes him stand out, when he only has average conformation. That's totally fine if he is going to be a riding horse, but if you want to breed the best foals, I think you can do better.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with Delete!


----------



## SerenityEquineSI (Aug 8, 2014)

High butt - not good conformation - wouldn't breed with him.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Should have been a gelding 3 years ago


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not in the know on AQH. Or confirmation. Could someone spell out in detail what's wrong with his front/hind end?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not finding the faults the other are. He's been well stood up for the pic. Good strong hindquarters, standing neither under nor camped out. I like the slope of his shoulder. A rectangle , not an askewed rectangle can be drawn from his hocks to knees and withers to croup which is desirable.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm not finding the faults the other are. He's been well stood up for the pic. Good strong hindquarters, standing neither under nor camped out. I like the slope of his shoulder. A rectangle , not an askewed rectangle can be drawn from his hocks to knees and withers to croup which is desirable.


I'm not seeing a strong hindquarter at all. At all. I see a weak hind end that is posty legged.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple things.

This is one picture. He's a 3-year old from a very slow maturing line of Hancock and Blue Valentine, non-show type, working ranch type horses. There are A LOT of very nice ones out there.

I think he's cute, don't think he'll win any world championships at halter (not what he's bred for) and I wish the owners would have proper pics taken of him.

Oh, and there's a pretty cute video on youtube of him playing with a sack last year as a 2-year-old.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As a using horse? Eh, _maybe _(though he'd likely not have much power because of that weak hind end). As a stud? Heck no.

His front legs are very light in bone, extremely tied in, long cannon bones. Hind end is just ugly. Steep croup, straight through his hip and stifle and hock, making him post legged. He has the same basic problem on his front end. His shoulder is a bit upright, but his elbow is very straight and set very forward. I imagine that he would probably ride about as comfortably as a jackhammer.

His neck ties in very thick and unrefined (hancock thing there).

The only reason that horse is a stud is because of his "speshul kolor".


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy him, cut him, show him, but Don't Breed him.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I see him as a very lovely coloured gelding that everyone can ooh and ahh at when they visit him in the barn... I do not see a stallion to be used for breeding. No way.


----------

